# Slow movment to Untitled in B Minor



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I need to know if this seems complete or if I need more to the piece to make it so.I really would like some feedback. I forsee the work as being a chamber something or other, possibly a quartet.
View attachment Untitledmovment2.mid


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

My PC can't read midi. Could you make an mp3 please ?


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> My PC can't read midi. Could you make an mp3 please ?


Went ahead and converted it:

View attachment m2m-d11bad7fa74cbd4d713d14c8ca34b3b316136.mp3


----------

